# Yankton?????



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Today it is.. no word that I've heard, though.. I think there was a thread in genpop..lemme look.. :bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Nevermind.. that was Erie.. :doh: Wrong venue.. :zip: :lol:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

it's archery's black hole, everything gets sucked in but nothing comes out..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Kinda like our gov't.. :noidea: :zip: :lol:

Sorry, scratch that.. don't wanna move this thread to prm.. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The NFAA is terrible about news haven't you figured that out yet 

I will check and see if I can get new from Braden or Cuz.....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

couple of months Archery Magazine will come out and the results will be in there. Around August...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hornet'll hook us up.. cos the NFAA sure won't..  :lol:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am interested in the shoot as well. I have a good friend that is out there and he is qualified for the car shoot off too.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm here, but didn't stick around for any scores, and left before the pros shot.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

archerpap said:


> I'm here, but didn't stick around for any scores, and left before the pros shot.



Are you in Yankton? Well what did you shoot???


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I shot a 584. Tried to play the wind at 60yds and it ended up costing me. Dropped 11 of the 16 from there. Weather was great with a breeze once and a while. Lesson learned. Bow/arrows fast enough to hold right on and keep the bubble between the lines!


----------



## Dcollins (Jan 31, 2009)

*scores*

anybody got any scores yet? Like to see how Phelps is doing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry....I was out playing :darkbeer:

Reo is in the lead with a 598....oosterlink 597.... Cuz 596.... Several in the 594-590 range. Braden is in there with a 591.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ooopppsss forgot about Jesse..in with a 595


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Y A N K ----who??????​*
.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Y A N K ----who??????​*
> .


Surely you Guest........


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry....I was out playing :darkbeer:
> 
> Reo is in the lead with a 598....oosterlink 597.... Cuz 596.... Several in the 594-590 range. Braden is in there with a 591.



598 OUTDOORS in the elements on this round is fantastic shooting! Even tho the million dollars is safe for yet another year, this is some kind of shooting!

Way to go Reo!

field14


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

What about the shootoff to win the new car? That was to be held yesterday after the normal shoot.


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No need to bump it....it hasn't dropped anywhere....this ain't the classifieds  

and there is no new news yet....be patient :wink:


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

i can tell you jesse won the car


----------



## hoytexpress2004 (Dec 23, 2006)

Jesse won the car and Reo won the tournament


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Reo won 
Dave Cuz 2nd
Jesse 3rd
Shane 4th


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Results are up on NFAA website.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Phelps got 11th...congratulations!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Bob Wolfram from Illinois is moving up on the leader boards. I see he got 6th place! Congratulations Bob Wolfram!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The car was won on the 40 yard mark and he buried his arrow dead center for the win.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

How were they shooting for the car?


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*shooting for the car*

I was told they started at 5 yards and were shooting the 92cm face.
45 yards X. I think they were shooting 3 arrows I could be wrong. I was at the tournament but since it started at 230 on the second day I had to get my camper out of the park. So I got to the shoot about 30 min before time to 
start.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

We shot at a vegas spot and whoever shot the highest score at that distance moved on. Of course a 5 moved you on. They only scored 5,4,3,2,1. We started at 10yds and moved backed every 5yds. Most were out at 30yds, with Jesse winning at 40yds.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Found out yesterday that a buddy of mine that was shooting for the car made it to the last 6 shooters. Five of them dropped out at the same time leaving the win to Jesse. Good shooting by all.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

X-Ray said:


> I was told they started at 5 yards and were shooting the 92cm face.
> 45 yards X. I think they were shooting 3 arrows I could be wrong. I was at the tournament but since it started at 230 on the second day I had to get my camper out of the park. So I got to the shoot about 30 min before time to
> start.


 It is a special target face that we made up for the car shoot off. Has some funky coloring. They only shoot 1 arrow each time.


----------

